# Water Tank leak



## moragg (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi, hope someone can help, we're mean to be going away for the weekend tomorrow so I was filling the water tank tonight for an early start. It seems we've got a leak from the fresh tank, and I can see a bit of an o-ring sticking out of the brass fitting. Member Dinger had the same problem in this thread and attached photos

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-44937-hymer-fresh-water-tank-dripping.html

but ours seems to be the o-ring not lubrication.

Has anyone managed to fix this one?

Thanks.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*water tank leak*

Hi i just saw your post on your leak so hope i can shed some light on things.

By the sounds of it the little O ring type washer that seals the fresh tank may have just dried out over winter. A tip i was given was to get underneath the van ( make sure the wheels are chocked , handbrake on) and with the aid of a stick with some kitchen roll make yourself a cotton bud implement that you liberally smear with vasolene.

With the water tank mechanism fully unwound in the open position get the vaselene on the end of the stick and push it up into the aperture underneath then wind the control in the wardrobe open and shut a few times and hopefully that will re lubricate the little rubber seal on the bottom of the tank.

If this doesn't stop the drip then the seal has to be replaced, and having consulted the parts dept at Brownhills Preston , was given instruction on how to do the job. If i can find them i will pm you asap...but failing that just give them a call.

Basically it involves taking the long rod out from the water tank with the o ring on the valve without dropping anything in the tank.

I will see if i have the instructions from Hymer......but try getting some Vasolene on the valve from under the van first, it worked for me.

Regards

Dinger


----------

